# download install j2me app on mobile thro' wap



## jimmy0402 (Mar 3, 2007)

hi
i hav a j2me application and want to install j2me application on mobile phone, provided on my wap site.
i m using Red hat linux Enterprise edition, jakarta-tomcat-5.0.16 web server.

Plz help me in creating this wap support to my site

Thanx
jimmy


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi jimmy0402,

Welcome to TSG ! 

If you're familiar with running servlets on your Tomcat server, you may be interested by
this tutorial about WAP.


----------



## jimmy0402 (Mar 3, 2007)

Chicon said:


> Hi jimmy0402,
> 
> Welcome to TSG !
> 
> ...


hi Chicon, 
i am able to build a basic wap site.
what is needed here is as:
1. to provide a j2me application that be downloaded and installed on visiting my page.
2. I have some audio (.WAV) files, and their path/location is fetched from database 
say /home/jimmy/audio/242.WAV.now i want to play this wav file in my wap site so that 
the user can listen to the audio.
3. I can download the same file on my mobile from the wap site.
i m able to get database access for filepaths and display in simulator screen. 
Please help me in completing.

thanx and regards,
jimmy


----------



## jimmy0402 (Mar 3, 2007)

hi
i m able to pplay a wav file audio in wap browser.
there is a limitation i m facing abt web server that it does not allow to play file
outside itself.
i have a remote location where my audio files are placed, i want to access the audio files 
from there and provide them in wap on phone.

anybody plz help me.


----------



## jimmy0402 (Mar 3, 2007)

hi friends,
i am able to access my files outside webserver using NFS.


all my queries are solved.
Thanx to techguy forums


----------

